# Buddy Williams Taxidermy



## livin outdoors (Mar 19, 2013)

Does anyone know where he went or how to get ahold of him?He has a deer head and a few dollars of mine.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 19, 2013)

If you are talking about the guy in Greensboro he has one of mine too. Pm me and I can give you the contact info they gave me when I dropped mine off. Has had mine for about 5 months. Tried a couple times but haven't been able to reach him yet. I guess if he returned every call there would be no time to work. He'll call when its ready I'm sure.


----------



## livin outdoors (Mar 19, 2013)

PM Sent


----------



## Todd E (Apr 4, 2013)

Just about every year, this guys name pops up by forum members with, uh, same type questions/issues.

Hint, hint.


----------



## deermaster13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Has anyone heard from this guy lately?


----------



## AMBWANA (Jun 25, 2013)

I saw him yesterday. His cell # is 7068178233 or try 7064864414


----------



## deermaster13 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks AW, I have the cell number also but havnt had any luck and the 4864414 number is disconected. I will keep  trying. Thanks!


----------



## AMBWANA (Jun 25, 2013)

He's trying to buy some horns and mounts from me i'll see him in next day or two i'll tell him he's getting bad rep on forum. Don't know if it will help but i'll try.


----------



## ghadarits (Jun 26, 2013)

*My mom always said...............*

My mom always said if you don't have anything good to say don't say anything at all.

I delt with a Buddy Williams in Green County back in the late 90's and I aint saying anything so read between the lines.


----------

